# The Galley.



## kmc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello all,
Did anyone ever know a Sydney Dennis Howard,we always knew him as Dennis.
As far as we know he was a cook on the Carinthia in the 1960s.
Drowned at sea,but we have no idea under what cir***stances etc.
If his body was recovered.Where he is buried etc.
Any info would be much appreciated.
KMc.


----------

